# Is a Moots Compact SL an all day bike?



## kettle7830 (Jan 2, 2005)

I am in the middle having a Compact Sl built and was wondering if it is comfortable to ride all day long? I currently have a Waterford R-22 which is a great racing bike, but only comfortable for about 3 hours. I also have a Lemond Ti/carbon bike you could ride all day long, but is not as quick as the Waterford. How will the Moots fit into the mix? And will I ever want to ride the other 2 bikes again? 

I have great expectations for the Moots.

Mark


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

I can say undeniably, that it is definitely and all day bike. I find myself actually riding more miles since getting back on a Moots. It is that comfortable. You should have no worries.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*your supposed to ask*

this question before you buy.....
no worries mate. You might as well sell the other two.... All day, everyday. The SL is:
Cold Whack Phashiz.


----------

